# WTB: Ati 4850 (willing to trade)



## linkin

My birthday is 12 days away and i'll be getting some money, and i'll be needing a new graphics crad. Anyone have a 4850 or 9800GT sitting around? I'll pay in full or if you want i'll trade my 3870 along with some money. I'll only trade locally though (in NSW) but i'll take non-trade offers from anywhere.


----------



## 87dtna

A 4850 will only be a slight upgrade, and a 9800gt will be the same performance as your 3870.


----------



## linkin

Well my board supports sli so i can always get another.


----------



## 87dtna

Then why not just buy another 3870 for $50-60 instead of buying two 4850's for atleast $150?


----------



## Gareth

Why not buy another 3870 and put it into Crossfire?


----------



## 87dtna

I'm thinking his board only supports SLI not crossfire.  Well then, my gts250 is looking better and better for you.

What else do you have for trades?


----------



## linkin

You guys don't know the difference between sli and corssfire do you 

SLI = nVidia
Crossfire = Ati

My motherboard only supports SLI.


----------



## 87dtna

see my post above


----------



## Gareth

Well you never told us that, lol =P


----------



## 87dtna

I looked up his motherboard after I posted about another 3870.  He just happen to be online before I could edit that lol.

OP- If thats the case than you definitely don't want a 4850 at all.  It's barely an upgrade at all, and you can't XF so there's no headroom besides overclocking.


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> see my post above



We all posted around the same time, any i was thinking maybe 2x 9800GT's (i can buy one and get another bought for me. birthdays are great!)


----------



## 87dtna

linkin93 said:


> We all posted around the same time, any i was thinking maybe 2x 9800GT's (i can buy one and get another bought for me. birthdays are great!)



A gts250 is only $20-30 more than a 9800gt new and performs a lot better.  

Whats your price range anyway?  I'm open to trades.


----------



## linkin

Well, I was thinking my 3870 + $60 AU for a 4850


----------



## 87dtna

Have anything else to trade?  Ram, hard drives, Sata dvd burners/roms, flash drives, etc.  I don't really have use for a 3870, my 9600gt is about the same performance and uses a lot less power.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

I have an 8800GT (not the dead one) that I would sell.


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> Have anything else to trade?  Ram, hard drives, Sata dvd burners/roms, flash drives, etc.  I don't really have use for a 3870, my 9600gt is about the same performance and uses a lot less power.



Well I have a socket 478 P4 and 3 sticks of DDR memory... not much use really.
I have a 2gb lexar thumbdrive but i kinda need it.
I have one spare stick of DDR2 memory. 512mb 533mhz
I have a functioning IDE CD reader (not burner )

Also, how many power connectors does the GTS 250 have? by the way, the 3870 has DX10.1 and SM4.1 which has better performance with AA over DX10 and SM4.0

An 8800GT sounds tempting, but i'd really like a 9800gt due to the die shrink.


----------



## mac550

linkin93 said:


> You guys don't know the difference between sli and corssfire do you
> 
> SLI = nVidia
> Crossfire = Ati
> 
> My motherboard only supports SLI.



thats smart, running a ATI video controller on a board designed for nVidia 
that just as bad as running a 32bit OS on a 64 bit CPU


----------



## StrangleHold

mac550 said:


> thats smart, running a ATI video controller on a board designed for nVidia


 
There is nothing wrong with running a single ATI/AMD card on a Nvidia chipset or the other way around. I got a Nvidia card running a AMD chipset.



mac550 said:


> that just as bad as running a 32bit OS on a 64 bit CPU


 
Alot of people ran/run 64 bit processors on a 32 bit OS. Hell the Athlon 64 has been out since 2003. 95% of them ran on XP 32 bit or 2000, untill Vista came out and most people still have XP 32 bit.


----------



## mac550

StrangleHold said:


> There is nothing wrong with running a single ATI/AMD card on a Nvidia chipset or the other way around. I got a Nvidia card running a AMD chipset.
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of people ran/run 64 bit processors on a 32 bit OS. Hell the Athlon 64 has been out since 2003. 95% of them ran on XP 32 bit or 2000, untill Vista came out and most people still have XP 32 bit.



but if you buy a ATI GPU you may as well get all the benefits of running a AMD mobo. i aint saying its not gonna work since it cleary does but i really dont see the point.

before vista came out the was no much choice since xp64 was a total fail on M$'s part and almost nothing was supported, but since vista came out and vista 64 being quite stable (as stable as anythign from M$ can be) there really aint no point in use a 32bit OS on a 64bit OS. IMO anyone or any company that does that, A) are too lazy or too stupid to know the difference and/or and be assed to buy the right software that make to computer run as it should, B) dont know the difference between 32and 64bit architectures and C) (for companies) dont want users to be able to upgrade there systems so when that computer get slow, the user will go buy another PC since they indirectly block you from upgrading RAM


----------



## Shane

linkin93 said:


> An 8800GT sounds tempting, but i'd really like a 9800gt due to the die shrink.




Other than the die shrink...there realy isnt much diffrence between a 88-98gt.

You can pick up a used 8800gt now for £30..bot sure what that is in aus dolars but getting two of those in sli would be great and still cheaper than a 4850.


----------



## linkin

True, but then i'd need a new PSU that has at least one 6pin connector (i'm currently using an adapter) and that would probably run the cost up to the price of a 4850.

I would like to match nvidia with nvidia though.

Ethan, how much you want for the 8800GT? also what brand, model, specs etc. I'd prefer to have 2 identical cards running for SLI.  But for now a single 8800GT would be great.

Also, could i SLI an 8800gt with a 9800gt? Aren't they the same G92 chip?

I will have money soon because my birthday is only 11 days away, Which means I can get that 8800GT of yours and possibly a new PSU... Along with the CM Storm Scout one of my parents will be buying me.


----------



## 87dtna

mac550 said:


> thats smart, running a ATI video controller on a board designed for nVidia
> that just as bad as running a 32bit OS on a 64 bit CPU



LOL, this comment is super hilarious.  Nvidia GPU's have been proven to work better on ATI chipsets than ATI with ATI. 

BTW, your motherboard supports 8gb of RAM how come you are only running 6?    That pretty much sums up your argument.


----------



## 87dtna

linkin93 said:


> Also, could i SLI an 8800gt with a 9800gt? Aren't they the same G92 chip?




Yeah they are the exact same thing.  Once again though, you're going to SLI two 8800/9800gt's which will put you only a hair above the performance of a single gts250, and use a lot more power to do it.  I know it sounds like I'm simply hell-bent on selling my gts250, but I can assure you I have YOUR best interests at heart.


----------



## StrangleHold

mac550 said:


> but if you buy a ATI GPU you may as well get all the benefits of running a AMD mobo. i aint saying its not gonna work since it cleary does but i really dont see the point.


 
If you not running SLI or C/F it makes no difference. We are talking single cards, What benefits are you talking about. If you like AMD chipsets and Nvidia Cards or the other way around it will not effect performance at all.



mac550 said:


> before vista came out the was no much choice since xp64 was a total fail on M$'s part and almost nothing was supported, but since vista came out and vista 64 being quite stable (as stable as anythign from M$ can be) there really aint no point in use a 32bit OS on a 64bit OS. IMO anyone or any company that does that, A) are too lazy or too stupid to know the difference and/or and be assed to buy the right software that make to computer run as it should, B) dont know the difference between 32and 64bit architectures and C) (for companies) dont want users to be able to upgrade there systems so when that computer get slow, the user will go buy another PC since they indirectly block you from upgrading RAM


 
Vista wasnt released till 2007. More people still run XP 32 bit more then any other OS. 64 bit didnt become popular till people wanted more then 4GB of memory. But most of that above was just jibberish.


----------



## Fatback

You should just take the money that your going to spend on two cards for SLI and just spend it on one good card. A 4870 or GTX 260 would be a huge upgrade for you. Getting a 4850 will probably only give you an extra 20fps and a GTS 250 will maybe give you 25-30fps more. Getting two 8800/9800gt isn't going to help you much. Not until more games support multiple video cards.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/OVERCLOCKED-..._Components?hash=item3355b7a032#ht_3515wt_939

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/XFX-HD-4870-...ents?hash=item45ee4b0556&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://www.umart.com.au/newindex2.phtml?bid=2


----------



## 87dtna

Fatback said:


> You should just take the money that your going to spend on two cards for SLI and just spend it on one good card.]



Ding ding!  We have a winner! :good:


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> Ding ding!  We have a winner! :good:



What do I get I know your GTS 250 can be my prize


----------



## 87dtna

Haha, you wish!


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> Haha, you wish!



Nah I probably wouldn't see but a 5-10fps increase. Maybe when the new chipsets comes out that allow you to have a Nvidia and ATI work together or whatever.


----------



## linkin

Now i'm torn bewteen doing SLI or buying a single card...

How much would you want for the GTS 250? I think i asked already but does it use only 1 6pin connector?

EDIT: I posted in your thread.


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> Now i'm torn bewteen doing SLI or buying a single card...
> 
> How much would you want for the GTS 250? I think i asked already but does it use only 1 6pin connector?



The GTS 250 uses one PCIe connector like the 4850. It dosen't use much more power then the 4850 maybe 20w more. He said he wanted $90 USD for it off the top of my head I guess that $120 AU(not really sure) + shipping.


----------



## mx344

87dtna said:


> A 4850 will only be a slight upgrade, and a 9800gt will be the same performance as your 3870.



The 3870 isnt as good as the 9800GT, the the 4850 would probably not be the best upgrade, because the 3870 is a pretty decent card, so th minimum upgrade i would go is a 4870 or 5770.

athe 5770 is a quite a bit better than the 4850.

The 5770 is almost identical in performance to the 4870 but uses alot less energy.


----------



## linkin

I may buy a 5770 then...

EDIT: I'm going to get the sapphire HD 5770 1gb from pc case gear, or maybe buzz1927 will have a better deal


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> I may buy a 5770 then... There's just so many options.



The 5770 cost the same as a 4850 here.


----------



## linkin

different story in Aus. the 4850 1gb is $139, the 5770 1gb is $255.00

This is at pc case gear.

the 4850 http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=12057

the 5770 http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=&products_id=12816


----------



## G25r8cer

linkin93 said:


> different story in Aus. the 4850 1gb is $139, the 5770 1gb is $255.00
> 
> This is at pc case gear.
> 
> the 4850 http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=12057
> 
> the 5770 http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=&products_id=12816



Geeze thats redic

For that price we can get a 5850 here in the US


----------



## linkin

That's why i'm likely to buy one off buzz


----------



## 87dtna

I have my gts250 fpr 90 shipped in the states.  I'll do $98 usd shipped to you in AU which is taking some off cuz it will cost a good bit to ship.

Why are you still looking at ATI cards anyway???


----------



## 87dtna

Fatback said:


> Nah I probably wouldn't see but a 5-10fps increase. Maybe when the new chipsets comes out that allow you to have a Nvidia and ATI work together or whatever.



Yeah for someone that has a 4850 I certainly wouldn't suggest buying a gts250 at all.

Well, it would really be nice if ATI boards would support SLI, or is that what you meant?


----------



## linkin

Ok everyone, I'm just going to shell out on my birthday and buy a 5770, CM Storm Scout, and possibly some nice accessories!


----------



## 87dtna

I really wouldn't spend too much since you are going to be needing a new motherboard.  With the mid-higher end grapics cards you will notice not having a 2.0 pcie x16 slot.

You could buy my gts250 and a new motherboard for what you are going to pay for a 5770.


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> Yeah for someone that has a 4850 I certainly wouldn't suggest buying a gts250 at all.
> 
> Well, it would really be nice if ATI boards would support SLI, or is that what you meant?



There is a new chipset coming out that allows Nvidia and ATI cards to work together. I forget what it's called if I remember I will post a link.



linkin93 said:


> Ok everyone, I'm just going to shell out on my birthday and buy a 5770, CM Storm Scout, and possibly some nice accessories!



The 4870 is better then the 5770 and it's cheaper. The only thing is the 4870 uses more power.



87dtna said:


> I really wouldn't spend too much since you are going to be needing a new motherboard.  With the mid-higher end grapics cards you will notice not having a 2.0 pcie x16 slot.
> 
> You could buy my gts250 and a new motherboard for what you are going to pay for a 5770.



He isn't going to get a new motherboard he just got the one he has like 3 days ago. I would suggest that he get your GTS 250 as the 5770 isn't much better. Not only that but his board does support SLI so he can grab another GTS 250 later on for SLI.


----------



## linkin

I'd rather not get a new motherboard. I just got this one from scout. I can always overclock the northbridge a bit, which will raise the PCIE clock, and thus give higher bandwidth.

Wouldn't I notice not having a 2.0 slot with my 3870? I haven't.
All I have noticed is that when i overclocked my CPU i got better framerates.

I personally like Ati better. I don't know why. All i know is that i'm going to get a 5770. a 4870 would mean a new PSU, and lack of DX11. (even though now titles supprot it yet, it does provide better performance with DX10 games)


----------



## Ethan3.14159

linkin93 said:


> True, but then i'd need a new PSU that has at least one 6pin connector (i'm currently using an adapter) and that would probably run the cost up to the price of a 4850.
> 
> I would like to match nvidia with nvidia though.
> 
> Ethan, how much you want for the 8800GT? also what brand, model, specs etc. I'd prefer to have 2 identical cards running for SLI.  But for now a single 8800GT would be great.
> 
> Also, could i SLI an 8800gt with a 9800gt? Aren't they the same G92 chip?
> 
> I will have money soon because my birthday is only 11 days away, Which means I can get that 8800GT of yours and possibly a new PSU... Along with the CM Storm Scout one of my parents will be buying me.



It's a Zotac 8800GT OC'ed version. 660/1500/2000 MHZ. I don't have a set price. Make me an offer if you want. 

And btw, having had 2 8800 GT's in SLI the performance comes almost to a GTX 260.


----------



## linkin

I have too many options... It's all skullf***ing me now.


----------



## StrangleHold

Fatback said:


> There is a new chipset coming out that allows Nvidia and ATI cards to work together. I forget what it's called if I remember I will post a link.


 
Lucid


----------



## 87dtna

linkin93 said:


> I personally like Ati better. I don't know why. All i know is that i'm going to get a 5770. a 4870 would mean a new PSU, and lack of DX11. (even though now titles supprot it yet, it does provide better performance with DX10 games)



Have you ever even used a Nvidia card?  That kinda makes no sense to say you prefer something without even trying the other.
And dx11 won't mean anything for atleast a year or two at the least, which by then a 5770 won't be enough GPU to run new games either.


----------



## G25r8cer

Give it a rest 87!! He doesnt want your card. Well he doesnt even know what he wants


----------



## Fatback

StrangleHold said:


> Lucid



So that's it:good: I knew it started with an "L" but couldn't remember the rest.


----------



## StrangleHold

Fatback said:


> So that's it:good: I knew it started with an "L" but couldn't remember the rest.


 
Yeap the Hydra 200.


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> Have you ever even used a Nvidia card?  That kinda makes no sense to say you prefer something without even trying the other.
> And dx11 won't mean anything for atleast a year or two at the least, which by then a 5770 won't be enough GPU to run new games either.



It is his money, he can spend it how he likes, you just seem to be pushing nvidia on everyone like a *thinks of word* fanboy. Both are good brands and if he wants ATi, hell let him have ATi, it is no skin off your back, why do you care?

=EDIT=

oh and bump


----------



## linkin

Oh i've used Nvidia plenty times before. right back to GeForce 4 Ti


----------



## 87dtna

Let me rephrase, a decent Nvidia card.


----------



## linkin

I meant that i used those cards when they were top of the line


----------



## 87dtna

Re-Phrase again- An Nvidia card atleast as good as the 3870 you are using now.


----------



## linkin

hehe your funny.

Anyway, I'm not getting an nvidia card, i'm getting a 5770


----------



## Ethan3.14159

> Re-Phrase again- An Nvidia card atleast as good as the 3870 you are using now.



Seriously... just let it go. Don't get butthurt because he doesn't want your card.


----------



## linkin

It's not that i don't want it, it's that there are better options available.


----------



## 87dtna

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Seriously... just let it go. Don't get butthurt because he doesn't want your card.



  Seriously, what does it concern you?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

87dtna said:


> Seriously, what does it concern you?


It concerns me when I read what garbage you're posting.


----------



## 87dtna

Ethan3.14159 said:


> It concerns me when I read what garbage you're posting.



And whats that?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

87dtna said:


> And whats that?


Feel free to PM to continue this, and I'll be happy to point out what.


----------



## 87dtna

LOL, yeah whatever.

I'm not impressed with this 4870 I just got either.  First of all it took 3 times as long to correctly install the drivers and get everything working properly.  And all that just to find out I've dropped 5 fps compared the the gts250 with all the same settings playing COD WAW.  I thought it was going to be an upgrade, guess I was wrong.  gts250_512mb-50fps average, 4870_1gb-45 fps
I'm now convinced more than ever, ATI sucks.

My gts250 is no longer for sale, it's back in my PC already.  Care for a 4870?


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> LOL, yeah whatever.
> 
> I'm not impressed with this 4870 I just got either.  First of all it took 3 times as long to correctly install the drivers and get everything working properly.  And all that just to find out I've dropped 5 fps compared the the gts250 with all the same settings playing COD WAW.  I thought it was going to be an upgrade, guess I was wrong.  gts250_512mb-50fps average, 4870_1gb-45 fps
> *I'm now convinced more than ever, ATI sucks*.
> 
> My gts250 is no longer for sale, it's back in my PC already.  Care for a 4870?



You can't base you Idea of a whole company just because of one bad experience you have had with there product. There are thousands of people that use ATI and love them. Just as there are thousands of people that use Nvidia and love them. They are both the same neither is better then the other any body who says they are is arrogant.


----------



## mep916

This is a FS thread, not a GPU fanboy discussion. Let's try to keep things on topic. If you guys want to discuss this, create a thread in the video card section.


----------



## linkin

Still possibly looking for a 4850.. although i'm leaning towards buying a 5770 for my birthday.


----------

